# Joe Shami dies after being struck by SUV in Lafayette



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

This one sucks...









Legendary 86-year-old Bay Area cyclist dies after SUV collision


He rode his bike to the Mount Diablo summit for 600 consecutive weeks.




www.sfgate.com













‘Legend of Mount Diablo’ bicyclist dies from injuries after car hits him in Lafayette intersection


“Cycling ambassador” once rode up Mount Diablo once a week for 615 straight weeks.




www.eastbaytimes.com


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely tragic


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Terrible.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Sad to hear, RIP. 
Heard there will be a memorial ride this Saturday for those in the area:








Joe Shami's Memorial Event and Ride


Mount Diablo Cyclists and Friends of Joe Shami - Joe's memorial service and ride has been organized and we look forward to celebrating his amazing life with his friends and our cycling community....




www.facebook.com


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

After legendary Bay Area bicyclist is struck and killed by SUV, cyclists crusade for safety


Rage between cyclists and motorists on Bay Area roads hit a new level of angst this month...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

As many folks know, there was a memorial for him on May 1st held at the Trek Store in Alamo. They didn't promote an official memorial ride that day because of COVID, but a ton of people went to the top of the mountain in his honor that day.

This year's Mount Diablo Challenge will be held in memory of Joe Shami. It's being organized by Valley Spokesmen with Trek as the title sponsor. Hyperthreads, the company I work for, is a Platinum sponsor. It's always been a great event, but this year is going to be something even more special. Sunday October 3rd.






SF Bay Area Cycling Events | Mt. Diablo Challenge


Mt. Diablo Challenge epic. timed cycling event open to all who want to climb Mt. Diablo on October 3, 2021.




www.mountdiablochallenge.org


----------

